# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadalquivir >  No todo el agua acaba en el mar: la crecida del Guadalquivir permite bombear al interior de dos embalses

## JMTrigos

Artículo de Cordopolis 15-12-2022 https://cordopolis.eldiario.es/cordo...1_9794165.html



> La cuenca del Guadalquivir es una de las más reguladas de la Península Ibérica. Tanto, que desde hace poco tiempo es posible que el agua del propio río sirva para llenar los embalses de sus afluentes. Sobre su cauce existe un único embalse, el Tranco de Beas, en la provincia de Jaén. Sus aguas alimentan también una central eléctrica en El Carpio. Pero hasta hace poco, el agua de las grandes crecidas alimentaba exclusivamente el cauce, las marismas de Doñana y finalmente acababa en el mar.
> 
> Durante esta reciente crecida del río, en la que ha llegado a multiplicar por 100 su caudal en apenas 48 horas, la Confederación Hidrográfica ha logrado aprovechar buena parte del agua. Tanto en La Breña II como en San Rafael de Navallana funcionan dos estaciones de bombeo, preparadas precisamente para entrar a funcionar cuando el cauce baja crecido. Hay una tercera también construida en El Arenoso, pero que no se ha podido usar aún. Es necesario más cauce todavía y dragar parte de la conexión entre el embalse y el propio río para que el agua del Guadalquivir pueda llegar a la estación de bombeo. 
>  De esta manera, y solo durante la jornada del martes, La Breña II pudo bombear directamente desde el Guadalquivir casi un hectómetro cúbico de agua. En total, este gigantesco embalse cordobés obtuvo ocho hectómetros, de los que uno provino directamente del bombeo. El resto fueron las escorrentías de los arroyos y del propio río Guadiato (muy regulado también aguas arriba, con otros dos embalses más, Puente Nuevo y Sierra Boyera).
> 
> Por su parte, San Rafael de Navallana bombeó 0,3 hectómetros cúbicos de agua a su interior directamente desde el Guadalquivir. En total, este pantano recibió el martes 1,6 hectómetros cúbicos de agua. La proporción de agua bombeada con respecto a la que entra directamente por escorrentía es muy similar a la de La Breña II.
> 
> El martes el Guadalquivir alcanzó un pico en su cauce. En el aforo de Villafranca de Córdoba alcanzó un caudal de 244 metros cúbicos por segundo. Una semana antes apenas si era superior a los dos metros cúbicos de agua por segundo. Y esa situación fue aprovechada por los técnicos de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir, que comenzaron a bombear agua al interior de los embalses.
> 
> ...

----------

Jonasino (02-ene-2023),perdiguera (21-dic-2022)

----------

